# Permanent Residency Procedure as a former family member of a EEA national



## miwahknow (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello I’m a newbie on this forum just would like to know where I stand here:
I had a 5 years Residence Permit as a family member of an EEA national, which expired in October 2011, I made an application for permanent residence in 2011, I have been chasing up for a decision from the home office 6 months after my application until 2013 and got nowhere until I got a solicitor to threaten for a judicial review.
The home office refused my application, so we appealed their decision, which was dismissed under the 2006 regulation and allowed under Article 8, the home office then applied for permission to appeal to the upper tribunal which was then refused by the first tier judge in 30 may, I have checked with the court to see if a further appeal was made by the home office and was told that no appeal was made within the time limit and the home office would have lost the right to appeal.
Just wanted to know what happens next i.e 
1.	How long do I have to wait for my residence permit? 
2.	Will it be permanent residence as it was dismissed under the 2006 regulation?
Please advise, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your solicitor should know?


----------



## miwahknow (Jul 22, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Your solicitor should know?


we have spoke about it on two occasion and i got different answer hence being on this forum, the reason I'm asking is so i am in the know when instructing my solicitor or taking further advise please advise further


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

1. They aren't very quick with anything to do with appeals, usually months rather than weeks.
2. It should be permanent residence.


----------

